# Driver with 3.89 rating!!!



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I did not think this was even possible!

I requested a ride yesterday from the Enterprise rental car company because I returned my Uber rental because it's a freaking ripoff. I see that the driver coming for me was a 3.89, and I honestly almost canceled and tried to get another ride.

I wish I did now, but my curiosity got the best of me. Dude shows up and I can tell it's also a rental vehicle so I'm wondering why his rating is so low.

As soon as I opened the door I found out why. Guys B.O. was so bad I almost shut the door back. He ended up being an OK guy but barely spoke any english at all. He was from Russia and told me he had only been living in the states for 2 months. lol, I'm sure Uber's background check for a guy that moved here 2 months ago is amazing lol. He was a good driver until we would come to a stoplight and then he would slam the brakes on. I have no idea how a driver with this rating is still allowed to drive, but then again, Uber probably somehow makes money off of the rental cars and won't fire him because they need the cash flow.


----------



## Tripwire (Oct 28, 2015)

Hate to break it to you but I think Uber will be okay without the 3.89's weekly cash infusion.

Good story though.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Tripwire said:


> Hate to break it to you but I think Uber will be okay without the 3.89's weekly cash infusion.
> 
> Good story though.


So the question is then how is he still active?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> So the question is then how is he still active?


Could be one of those clueless ants with a 100% acceptance rate who picks up all the 20+ ETA requests as well. Uber loves those good obedient. types and may be willing to overlook his ratings . Ubers true definition of an "Awesome Partner"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

He could also just be new. They give newbies something like 25 or 50 rides before they look at their rating.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Petros?


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I did not think this was even possible!
> 
> I requested a ride yesterday from the Enterprise rental car company because I returned my Uber rental because it's a freaking ripoff. I see that the driver coming for me was a 3.89, and I honestly almost canceled and tried to get another ride.
> 
> ...


Can riders see your rating?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My guess is that he was a new driver. Uber is lenient on new drivers. You may have been his ninth trip:

(3+3+5+4+4+4+4+4+4) / 9 = 3.8888888


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> My guess is that he was a new driver. Uber is lenient on new drivers. You may have been his ninth trip:
> 
> (3+3+5+4+4+4+4+4+4) / 9 = 3.8888888


Def they give you plenty of trips before they deactivate you and even if they do if you take the online class they reactivate you.



Blackcab said:


> Can riders see your rating?


Of course they can. Just like we can see theirs (although I heard Chicago drivers are not allowed to in their market)


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

You could've pointed out his ratings and why they were low. But how did he manage to get approved by uber? don't they require having a licence for a year or something?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Russian Mob tells Uber who their drivers are.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

If he was foreign, maybe he was a 3.89 in Celsius?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If he was a dog, his rating would be 27.23!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i think he might live out of his car, you cant pay rent and a rip off uber rental.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

You are all mother ****ers, you see the driver rating ,then do not get in his car ,low rated drivers means old car, slow or new driver, or rude driver. I'm a rude driver, if someone is rude I'm very rude back and probably I make him or her to get out of the car, or if someone start giving me directions I said ok come to drive, ( I KNEW THE CITY WELL). GOT 1 STAR. give one star back and block the rider, low rated riders means showing late ,big , giving direction, or rude , no greetings or so , once .my rating fell once to 4.14,uber email me I said I'm what iam ,of someone rude I'm rude ,if you want just disactivate, I'm not gonna change myself lol ,after that since I can't be patient with rude pax,I just stop taking pax with rating bellow 4.8, my rating up to 4.77 after 900 trips plus I'm taking only rides at surge. And I'm avoiding all the cheap ppl because from my experience 90 percent they will rate you negatively for no reason. Lol


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

Uber is a 4 letter word


----------

